# The most perfect Taylormade M5 setting!  Period!  Legal? Does it matter?



## ansanch (Jan 23, 2020)

The most perfect Taylormade M5 setting!  Period!  Legal? Does it matter?    I have played the same hole in the back yard  for 40 years since I was 9 years old!  I have tried to hit past the sand trap on a par 4 drive and I could never do it!  Until now!  After spending thousands on equipment and training equipment of every design I found the formula to hit it past the sand trap!  270 yards.  Ok 300 would be nice but I'm too short and too out of shape with my daily McDonalds diet! I use a TP5x ball and a Tensi orange shaft.  Now Ill work on my 3 wood  because for some reason I can hit my Burner 3 and 5 better then my M3 3 and 5.  I need another 40 years for that.  PS the  P790 irons are perfect.  Warning!!  I snapped my GB29 Grand Bassara shaft with this head setting.  But I did repair it with High Impact glue, a nylon piece of plastic inserted (found the nylon plastic in my wife bathroom next to the electric tooth brush) , and a bigger adaptor because the shaft got shorter.  Now I use the GB 29 on my M3 3 wood.  It cost $300 for the shaft so I had to repair it even though people said it couldn't be done.  works OK but I can not hit off the fairway very well,  psych myself out.
	View attachment 29034



View attachment 29034



View attachment 29034


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2020)

It's using TaylorMade gear that's letting you down, switch to Mizuno or some such.


----------



## ansanch (Jan 23, 2020)

Really?  What ball is good with Mizuno for high handicap?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm confused, are you saying that everybody with an M5 driver should set it up the same?


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2020)

off to B&Q to get some more screws to put in the bottom of my M1


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm confused.  You drilled holes into your five-hundred-dollar driver?
Can't see why it would be non-conforming, though. In fact, I'm sure that it's not.
If Mr. Taylor drilled holes into it, the R&A can't fault you for doing the same thing, right?


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I'm confused, are you saying that everybody with an M5 driver should set it up the same?
		
Click to expand...




Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm confused.  You drilled holes into your five-hundred-dollar driver?
Can't see why it would be non-conforming, though. In fact, I'm sure that it's not.
If Mr. Taylor drilled holes into it, the R&A can't fault you for doing the same thing, right?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

Sure it's good for everyone just like a good quality fixed driver. This is how the m6 should be made Lol!  8 people tried it and hit straighter and farther however 2 of them needed their own shaft because mine is too short.  Good point! Yes there are already 2 red screws in the front. Lol


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

I bought 2 m5 drivers one with a shaft and one without.  I go through clubs, balls and shafts like my wife goes through dresses and purses.  But to answer your question it's a nut then 2 washers then a lock washer then a screw.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2020)

ansanch said:



			I bought 2 m5 drivers one with a shaft and one without.  I go through clubs, balls and shafts like my wife goes through dresses and purses.  But to answer your question it's a nut then 2 washers then a lock washer then a screw.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the old joke about the escaped lunatic rapist, who attacked 2 woman who were hanging out their weekly wash, then ran away.

Headline was 
 Nut, Screws, Washers and Bolts, 
 I'll get my coat


----------



## DaveR (Jan 24, 2020)

ansanch said:



			Sure it's good for everyone just like a good quality fixed driver. This is how the m6 should be made Lol!  8 people tried it and hit straighter and farther however 2 of them needed their own shaft because mine is too short.  Good point! Yes there are already 2 red screws in the front. Lol
		
Click to expand...

Does the fact that these settings didn't work for some of your mates and that Taylormade have made the driver adjustable not tell you something? 

#onesizedoesnotfitall


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

No! The stetting worked for everyone except they needed a longer shaft.  I think the 210g weight distributed better helped.  The screws are adjustable.  first a nut then 2 washers then a lock washer then a screw.  but I have been working a year on this. Now its perfect.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 24, 2020)

ansanch said:



			Now its perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to sell this back to TM


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Sounds like you need to sell this back to TM 

Click to expand...

LOL!!  I can't wait to get hold of a M7 and see what I can do to it!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

who knew it was possible to make a TM driver look even uglier


----------



## ansanch (Jan 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who knew it was possible to make a TM driver look even uglier

Click to expand...

Hey I have women who were probably hot in their day chasing after me when I pull out my Taylormade!


----------

